# VW Up!



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Replacement for Lupo is just around the corner..

I suspect these will sell by the bucket-full. I think that's the first time I've seen AutoExpress give five 5 stars to anything under £100k.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/271981/volkswagen_up.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hideous.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Going to be a Skoda equivilant as well.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Quite cute actually


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know about hideous, it's not pretty by means but I think it looks pretty smart, my sister will be learning to drive in a couple of years and I think this will be pretty high on her list, just below the Fiat 500.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

thats ugly. it's like a citroen c1 & volvo c30 mash up with a fiat 500 interior


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> thats ugly. it's like a citroen c1 & volvo c30 mash up with a fiat 500 interior


Then it's bound to be ugly, since all of the above are :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Hideous.


Don't **** about, just say what you mean..

I like it, and looking at the "little" cars that are in that market sector I think it will do very well. If they knock em out cheap enough.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Don't **** about, just say what you mean..
> 
> I like it, and looking at the "little" cars that are in that market sector I think it will do very well.* If they knock em out cheap enough*.


Therein, I suspect, shall lie the issue.

Looks alright, and my prejudices are already saying it looks more solid than an aygo etc, but blimey will they cost. There's talk on the link of 12-13K.

VW seems to apply the same premium you might for a saloon car in actual cost rather than percentage terms, to their smaller ones too!

I.e. Polo GTI, 19K!!!!!??

Crazy money.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Prices will start from £8,500. For that money, you could buy BMW a few years old and keep your self respect.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

People are basically stupid..

They knock Minis out for £24K+ If you can think it up and make it appear "different" even if it isn't... People are daft enough to buy em.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> For that money, you could buy BMW a few years old and keep your self respect.


Why a BMW??


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

I love it although admittedly I am a VW fanboy.

It looks really good and if its anything like the Lupo sign me up for one.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Prices will start from £8,500. For that money, you could buy BMW a few years old and keep your self respect.


Rofl...

Always amazes me how bigoted and closed minded people are when it come to talking about cars, how one group of owners look down their noses at another.

I've had all sorts over the years, only car I've owned that was a dog and hated me from day one was a Fiat, but I'm sure some people love em.

Past few cars have been Vdubs, they've all been trouble free and have done very well on residuals when I came to swap. That isn't to say I don't like other makes or wouldn't swap to another make if I found a car that fitted the bill.

People rave about BMW's quality and I think it's on average good. But then there's the rear wheel drive "ultimate driving machine" ethos that they doggedly hang on to which is utter twaddle. Come winter and there's snow on the ground they're the ones sitting at the bottom of the hill spinning there rear wheels and sitting there. Now I'm not knocking BMW's but people see different things in cars and each to their own. The idea that you need to drive a big ole BMW to keep your self respect in laughable, but sort of re-enforces all the worst BMW owner stereotypes.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Wasn't the Fox supposed to be the Lupo replacement?

Either way, that thing is grim.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks gash to me although the interior is ok. 

That said a standard VW Lupo isn't exactly a looker but it's got character. Also, a modified Lupo looks fantastic with literally three modifications. Wheels, coilovers and no badges! 

Not sure even a modified one of those VW UPs could look good.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah its actualy a fox replacement, which was the lupo replacement.

either way its nicer than the fox.

but nothing, ever, can replace the lupo, what a cracking little car that was.

and heres from a jap fanboy


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Idlewillkill said:


> Wasn't the Fox supposed to be the Lupo replacement?
> 
> Either way, that thing is grim.


Lol.. I'd compleatly forgotten about the Fox, eck that was a dull motor by any standards..


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Looks gash to me although the interior is ok.
> 
> That said a standard VW Lupo isn't exactly a looker but it's got character. Also, a modified Lupo looks fantastic with literally three modifications. Wheels, coilovers and no badges!
> 
> Not sure even a modified one of those VW UPs could look good.


Took the words right out of my mouth, the standard Lupo was poo but with the 3 mods looked nice, and I quite like the look of the GTi but I just can't see this UP looking good with mods. When I first saw it I GaVomitted (gag and vomit all in one motion) and then thought back to the Lupo and tried to see an inner beauty but it just isn't there for me.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

To me it seems to have been knocked from the same mould as any number of tiddlers currently out there, they all seem to be the same shape really, and as for the 'blacked out tailgate giving it a character all of it's own' the first thing it reminded me of was Pug 107s and whatever the Toyota and Citroen flavoured versions are called. Their tailgates are blacked out too. 

There's nothing wrong with it mind you, and it looks a little bigger in the photos than the above mentioned jobbies. If the quality is above the rivals (and with a Vee Dubb badge you hope it will be) then that could be a reason to choose it over a Picanto/Pixo/Aygo thingamabob, and if the pricing is among that lot as well then it should do well.

Main thing going for these cars new is they cost absolute buttons to run, and will have a good warranty, which is a good reason to buy them instead of secondhand BMWs. With money being so tight these days, and only set to get worse, I'd rather be trolling about in one of those with cash to spare than handing large sums to the petrol companies, insurers, tyre fitters and dealers to keep my self respect on the road. Anyway, these cars are either for peeps who just want cheap knockabouts (like my sister who has just bought a Pixo) or a cheap second car to use while the main motive power is saved for weekend hoonery.

Bloody stupid name though.

By the way, they are doing a special Yorkshire edition, which is the vee Dubb crossed with a Toyota Aygo - the all new Ayup... 

Sorry, I'm going out now, I may be some time...


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Multipla Mick said:


> By the way, they are doing a special Yorkshire edition, which is the vee Dubb crossed with a Toyota Aygo - the all new Ayup...
> 
> Sorry, I'm going out now, I may be some time...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's absolutely ****ing awful, but as it's a VW, it'll sell millions purely to deluded badge whores...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Why a BMW??


It was my way of saying that it's a 'budget' supermini without the budget price and you can get alot more for your money that's just a few years old.



DampDog said:


> Rofl...
> 
> Always amazes me how bigoted and closed minded people are when it come to talking about cars, how one group of owners look down their noses at another.
> 
> ...


I don't even own a BMW, I agree, VW make some great cars but you can get better cars for the money VW want for the UP.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> It was my way of saying that it's a 'budget' supermini without the budget price and you can get alot more for your money that's just a few years old.
> 
> I don't even own a BMW, I agree, VW make some great cars but you can get better cars for the money VW want for the UP.


Apologies, I thought you were on the "BMW's are better than everything else soap box".. so me heckles went up..

I'm not really a fan of "Super-mini" but think it's the way motoring's going to be for the average motorist. Everything is conspiring against us, fuel goes up almost weekly, insurance, servicing.

Hear what you're saying there are good alternatives. A couple of decades back if a car was more than 5 years old it was past it's bast. But modern cars as complex asthey are, are still in their prime. Pick up a diesel with 100k on the clock and you can expect another 50-100K trouble free miles.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

DampDog said:


> Don't **** about, just say what you mean..


Yep thats me mate, no beating about the bush.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with Dampdog, its a very appealing motor, specially for the price, and judging by the pictures the interior, the interior looks solid, thats what you get from a VW.
Prices are spot on, £8,000 to 12,000 fully speced up, can't go wrong for a small super mini.
Well this car will appeal to many people throughout the realistic world, cheap to run, cheap to insure, road tax will be cheap, ample room in the back for passengers, the reports reported doing 100mph, they did not feel it.

So Fiat has launched the retro 500, why not for VW, i think they have smashed it on this one, there is a market for this car right now.

A car is a car, i agree with Dampdog, a better car then the rest does not mean extra power or self pride, its the person that you are thats counts the most.
Reputation and relationships are hard to build, but easily destroyed in seconds by not thinking about your actions.

This thread has it ups and downs, but i believe in the current market this will be a hot seller.
Why buy a BMW thats second hand thats been used, when you can buy a new car for that, plus you get warranty, and its german after all.

Vw's are quality motors.

Sorry guys i'm backing Dampdog on this one.... good find buddie :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I've seen it's not a complete rip off, it's not like you get nothing for £12000, the bog standard one will probably be a bit sparse like with most cars but if you spend a bit extra you get electric windows and mirrors, A/C, Cruise Control, half leather heated seats, a glass roof, a portable Navigon unit that as well as being a sat nav doubles up as the cars media center and trip computer, an upgraded stereo, an auto brake function like on the Volvo S60, alloys and probably more besides, plus it looks pretty smart and is well made by the sounds of it. Just like a big VW only smaller.

The Fiat 500 comes with most of the stuff the Up! comes with and a little bit more but it costs more at the same time whilst a top spec Aygo doesn't come with half the amount of kit.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Colt Man said:


> yeah its actualy a fox replacement, which was the lupo replacement.
> 
> either way its nicer than the fox.


That is true, The Fox is such a totally forgettable car, never comparable to the Lupo really.

Shame they didn't stick to the names though. Lupo is Spanish for Wolf, you then get The Fox this one should be called The Badger!!!


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Prices will start from £8,500. For that money, you could buy BMW a few years old and keep your self respect.


How will an old BMW allow you to keep your respect, and more to the point with whom?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ill stick to my big french barge ta.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Not a pretty car!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll stick with my Lupo GTI :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

VW F**K UP more like.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I rather like this little spud..! Not pretty, but hardly hideous as some are stating. I disliked the Fox personally - simply, a waste of raw materials, but quite like the Lupo.

And there's going to be a GT version...

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/259166/


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats on a par with the Audi A1 looks wise....

Laughable.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Now I like that looks wise, nice tidy compact little runabout. Plus I do like those alloys, not seen that style before..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

DampDog said:


> Now I like that looks wise, nice tidy compact little runabout. Plus I do like those alloys, not seen that style before..


Look suspiciously like the wheels from the MK6 GTi Anniversary 35, although with different centre caps :thumb: ...


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

Skoda and seat will have there own versions i think it looks cool. Love the GT UP!


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ross said:


> VW F**K UP more like.


If it was from an English manufacturer (sadly all foreign owned now) you would be raving over it as the new mini revolution


----------



## keys (Aug 2, 2010)

Skoda Citigo version

http://www.caradvice.com.au/139721/skoda-citigo-city-car-revealed-based-on-volkswagen-up/


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

keys said:


> Skoda version
> 
> http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/skoda-unveils-its-up-the-citigo/259331


Now I recon that's a much better looking car at the front..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

that skoda looks like a daewoo and for 8,500 rising to 12,000. That money lets you step into a real car, any serious car nuts interested in these cars?


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Up Skoda for producing such a turd!


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

themaninavectra said:


> Up VW for producing such a turd!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

themaninavectra said:


> Up Skoda for producing such a turd!


made me laugh!

i was hoping it would be a bit different from our aygo, the aygo is a nicer looking car i reckon.....still hateful.....but better looking


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> that skoda looks like a daewoo and for 8,500 rising to 12,000. That money lets you step into a real car, any serious car nuts interested in these cars?


Thing is all the major manufacturers have twigged that the small "quality" car is a money maker. If you dress it up you can sell a little car for big car money

Mini
Citroen D3
Toyota IQ
Smart.

All tiny cars that are cheap to build, but a bit or marketing "magic & sparkle" and (some) people will pay £20K for a 7K car.. Kerchinggggg..

Doesn't make a lot of sense, but people always have, and always will pay over the odd for something they perceive to be a little different.


----------



## three_sheds (Apr 28, 2010)

Given the choice, I'd rather spend £12k on something like this...
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3199974.htm

High mileage and not without risk, but a lot of car for the money - I paid a lot more than that for mine!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

three_sheds said:


> Given the choice, I'd rather spend £12k on something like this...
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3199974.htm
> 
> High mileage and not without risk, but a lot of car for the money - I paid a lot more than that for mine!


With all due respect (which is not a lot) why would you be looking at that as an alternative to a car of this size and budget?

Pointless post of the day.

As for the car, It'll do fine for a few bits of shopping and if you can get a pushcahair in the back, the SEAT one will be getting a look from me.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

three_sheds said:


> Given the choice, I'd rather spend £12k on something like this...
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3199974.htm
> 
> High mileage and not without risk, but a lot of car for the money - I paid a lot more than that for mine!


You bast'd straight through my heart to my weak spot, I love 911's, a 993 targ in guards red is my sell your soul to the devil dream car.

This isn't far outside our "pretend" budget..

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3132806.htm


----------



## three_sheds (Apr 28, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Pointless post of the day.


Thanks very much!


----------

